# Big problem with apache



## Nezhus (Apr 10, 2010)

Hello , i'm a noob in FreeBSD , i'm starting this system after 2 week.
I'have make install apache and mysql.
But when i start apache , i cannot connect in localhost and my true IP 
I cannot understand this problem , please help me because i not understand very much FreeBSD.
I just need for make a web site :stud

Thank,
Nezhus


----------



## VoViK (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi,
Please check httpd-error.log


```
tail -n 15 /var/log/httpd-error.log
```


----------



## Nezhus (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes Sir ! :f

Wow  it's .ssl i'hate this :\


----------



## VoViK (Apr 10, 2010)

You want to use HTTPS?


> Init: Private key not found


You need set correct path to ssl key and certificat or disable all https hosts in httpd.conf


----------



## Nezhus (Apr 10, 2010)

I want use HTTPS for my website.
Okay sir , thanks a lot 
Yes in install of ssl certificat i was a problem because the path is ss1 and not ssl it is surely this.

I reply when i make your config in my httpd.conf


----------



## Nezhus (Apr 22, 2010)

It's solved big thanks for you Volvix <3


----------

